# UMTS via Fritzbox WLAN teilen



## goto; (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,
derzeit stehe ich vor einem kleinen Problem.
Ich habe Win7 bei mir als Betriebsystem, dazu noch einen UMTS Stick. Dieses soll nun über die WLAN verbindung mit der Fritzbox 7150 geteilt werden.

Nach nun mehreren Versuchen ohne Erfolg wende ich mich nun an Euch, damals mit WinXP hat es immer ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Folgende Ausgangsposition:
Mein Rechner ist mit UMTS-Netz verbunden.
In den Netzwerkeinstellungen ist das Internet des UMTS Adapters für "Drahtlosesnetzwerk" freigegeben.

Alle anderen Nutzer im Netzwerk greifen ganz normal auf die Fritzbox zu. Jedoch ohne Internetverbindung. Woran kann es liegen?

mfg Splater


----------



## Skini (25. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
ich habe hier eine änliche konfiguration:
ein LAN mit 2 PCs (A mit UMTS, B) und einem Notebook (C).
Damit B und C über A in internet komme, habe ich (wie du) die UMTs verbindung freigegeben, und
ZUSÄTZLICH einen Proxy (privoxy) installiert, der bei B und C angegeben ist. Dadurch kommen beide rein. Du könntest nun bei deinem PC privoxy installieren (Achtung: wichtig ist in der main cfg "listen-address" zu änder) und bei den Anderen PCs im netzwerk die IPort des PCs angeben.
Skini


----------

